# what you love & hate about CYPRUS



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

while surfing some of the other forums i spotted a post titled "WHY WE HATE GREECE", thought it was a bit extreme with most people citing corruption at all levels, the greeks determination to dump rubbish on every inch of unspoilt land & also the amateur/lazy standards maintained by most government departments.
(THEIR OPINIONS NOT MINE LOL).
i wondered what people might love & hate about cyprus, as i've only visited the island as a tourist my insight is fairly narrow but i'll start the ball rolling with my observations so far.
LOVE:
the weather.......obviously.
keo beer............compliments the above.
crime..................or the distinct lack of it compared to the uk.
housing..............well laid out designs + pools.
people...............most locals i've met are friendly,laid back & happy with life.
roads................actually enjoyed driving at all times, unlike the uk.
food..................healthy diet is easy with lots of quality local produce.
HATE:
animals.............the cypriots disregard for all animals, whether its pets or wildlife.
corruption.........from border guards to high court judges, very disappointed.
young women....why do the young cypriot women seem to want to row with & shout at everybody, especially when their behind the wheel.

thats all i can think of for now, please feel free to add your loves & hates, i'll bet theres loads i've missed.......thanks........mark. :decision:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would agree with all of the above.

Also
Love
The laid back lifestyle. 
The lovely scenery in the mountains
Paphos forest.
Too many things to mention

Hate.
The same things that people hate about greece also apply to Cyprus.

But when all is said and done I love Cyprus and when I go to visit family in the UK I can't wait to get back 'home' to Cyprus.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

tackle said:


> while surfing some of the other forums i spotted a post titled "WHY WE HATE GREECE", thought it was a bit extreme with most people citing corruption at all levels, the greeks determination to dump rubbish on every inch of unspoilt land & also the amateur/lazy standards maintained by most government departments.
> (THEIR OPINIONS NOT MINE LOL).
> i wondered what people might love & hate about cyprus, as i've only visited the island as a tourist my insight is fairly narrow but i'll start the ball rolling with my observations so far.
> LOVE:
> ...


Love 
Most of the above, except housing, poorly planned.
Open space, outdoor life, slow pace of life, low taxes, child friendly
Hate
People who move to Cyprus and want to change it, parking on pavements, conscription


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Love the weather, the people, the clean air, the beautiful sea, the fresh produce, the inexpensive good wine, and the fact that you can get baklava 24 hours a day!

Hate the noisy motorbikes and dogs barking on end at 3am.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miss Daisy said:


> Love the weather, the people, the clean air, the beautiful sea, the fresh produce, the inexpensive good wine, and the fact that you can get baklava 24 hours a day!
> 
> Hate the noisy motorbikes and dogs barking on end at 3am.


Oh those darn motorbikes
I find myself hoping they will fall off them and get bad case of gravelrash


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Of course, forgot about the bikes!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

like:
lack of benefits, 
lack of beuracracy,
high quality fruits&vegs.

dislikes:
same as you guys.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Love the freedom and safety the children enjoy. There is no panic if we temporarily loose sight of them in a shop. As in when they think it is funny to hide between the clothes racks or run away!!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Love the freedom and safety the children enjoy. There is no panic if we temporarily loose sight of them in a shop. As in when they think it is funny to hide between the clothes racks or run away!!


Forgot to mention a dislike or more of an annoyance is what a lot of people (women mainly) think is acceptable professional attire. I saw a young lawyer with a mini, mini skirt, fishnet stockings, high, high heels etc looking like she just came from a night on the town in a bank with her clients! I would be embarrassed to take any of my customers to her! Call me old fashioned.......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Forgot to mention a dislike or more of an annoyance is what a lot of people (women mainly) think is acceptable professional attire. I saw a young lawyer with a mini, mini skirt, fishnet stockings, high, high heels etc looking like she just came from a night on the town in a bank with her clients! I would be embarrassed to take any of my customers to her! Call me old fashioned.......


That never ceases to amaze me. How do they expect people to take them seriously?
We have had dealing with one young woman lawyer who dresses exactly like that because our clients had used her in the past so they wanted to use her again. She was very nice but totally disorganised and completely scatty. How she runs a business is beyond me


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

oohhhh.....im a biker,hope you won't hold that against me.
that said i can't understand these idiots who buy a perfectly good motorcycle & then insist on fitting an illegal/noisy expensive race exhaust & then ride everywhere flat out.
(yet they wont spend money on decent protection with regards to helmets & clothing.....foolish to say the least)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tackle said:


> oohhhh.....im a biker,hope you won't hold that against me.
> that said i can't understand these idiots who buy a perfectly good motorcycle & then insist on fitting an illegal/noisy expensive race exhaust & then ride everywhere flat out.
> (yet they wont spend money on decent protection with regards to helmets & clothing.....foolish to say the least)


That biker that passed me the other day on a lovely shiny bike with a deep throaty sound must have been you. Glad to see you were wearing leathers and helmet.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Its the loonies who do everything they can to make their bikes as noisy as possible and then drive past our house revving like mad that annoy me.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm talking about those nosiy little motorbikes - I don't know what to call them. In the US, they wouldn't be street-legal.

BTW, I ride a motorcycle too. I'm not offended my bikers, just those noisy little things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

if you write cons about many countries you would see things like gang-violance, human trafficing, knife-point robberies etc, so I think I'll survive with the "women dress themselves in mini-skirts" con


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Forgot to mention a dislike or more of an annoyance is what a lot of people (women mainly) think is acceptable professional attire. I saw a young lawyer with a mini, mini skirt, fishnet stockings, high, high heels etc looking like she just came from a night on the town in a bank with her clients! I would be embarrassed to take any of my customers to her! Call me old fashioned.......


I had a woman come in for an interview in fishnet stockings, denim mini mini skirt, her belly showing and her shirt being way too tight.
My husband was making fun of me saying that she probably didn't realize I would be interviewing her.

All the girls at work wear these super high high heels (maybe it's a European thing)- maybe that is why they need to park so close to anywhere they want to go.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hate: 
-people driving the wrong way on one way streets
-all the legal and illegal bet shops in residential neighborhoods
-your kids have to belong to a political party from their teens in order to get ahead in certain posts
-luck of parks
-coffee costing 5e
-low salaries
-having to drive everywhere
-too far from NYC
-Luck of cultural events
-Luck of ethnic restaurants
-smelly meat

Like:
*beach
*short distances
*big houses
*interesting job with not much stress
*European washing machine (hihihihihihi)
*fresh produce


I am sure I will think of more tomorrow!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

True Niklas B! Don't blame you. You are totally right there are bigger issues out there for sure. It's just when you have a business and you are professional then you show up to an office with your clients to see a woman looking so unprofessional it is just annoying. Men usually dress appropriately but lack of deodorant can be equally offensive. 

Dina - good one, European Washer!  Agreed on the smelly meat! Pork is fine, it's just the beef mainly.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> True Niklas B! Don't blame you. You are totally right there are bigger issues out there for sure. It's just when you have a business and you are professional then you show up to an office with your clients to see a woman looking so unprofessional it is just annoying. Men usually dress appropriately but lack of deodorant can be equally offensive.
> 
> Dina - good one, European Washer!  Agreed on the smelly meat! Pork is fine, it's just the beef mainly.


I rush past the meat counters in the supermarkets because the smell is enough to knock you out at times. uke: 
We buy most of our meat at butcherboy because the quality is great and it SMELLS CLEAN and their deli section is to die for:clap2: Might be a bit more expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The small motorbikes are called scooters. There's was a huge round-up of them a few years back by the police in Limassol due to the modifications and under-age kids driving them. Can't remember the last time I heard one. You barely see them anymore in Limassol.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

With regards to the women wearing skimpy clothing. The Cypriot girl look changed drastically about 15 years ago, they look after themselves a lot more now and took a lot of fashion tips from mainland Greece. It's overkill I agree, some of them just don't get it as it's normal for them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> The small motorbikes are called scooters. There's was a huge round-up of them a few years back by the police in Limassol due to the modifications and under-age kids driving them. Can't remember the last time I heard one. You barely see them anymore in Limassol.


It isnt only the scooters, in fact they are not particularly noisy compared to the smaller motorbikes which the younger men run around on with the baffles removed. They are horrendously noisy.
As for the scooters with under age kids, there are plenty of them around the Paphos villages. Maybe we need the Limassol cops to come across here to sort them out.


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Pet Hates ; seeing 3rd World Folk working 80 hour weeks for Slave Wages and being treated like XXXX 

In your face corruption : eg Police might wave on their " cousin " whilst booking you for same driving offence !

Paying more for goods /services if you are not Greek !

Taxi Drivers overcharging Tourists ( in fact most places overcharging tourists .......then wondering why Tourists are not returning ????? )

Government / Banks lying to Greeks about the recession and Still offering Large Loans ......soon folk here will find they cannot pay back and lose their Land etc 

Ladies in mini skirts .........who do not look at me :-(

OHH and Ex - Pats who complain 

Mind you ..lots of great things about Cyprus as folk have already mentioned


----------

